# Gustave and Mieka do Halloween



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

This was the last thing on my to do list before I leave for a long trip. We did Gustave's and Mieka's Halloween costumes today! I loove how the pics and the costumes turned out. Hope you enjoy them too!

Presenting, *Gustave Potter*.









And, *Mieka Malfoy*









I have just been giggling all day at the thought of Mieka saying _"You don't know what I'm capable of, you don't know what I've done!" _

Here's a pic of my wizards together - 









Hope you guys liked these. :wub:


----------



## dognut (Jun 27, 2013)

This is so adorable!!! Mieka is too funny. I couldn't stop laughing!!!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

I so love how smart Guga is looking, like he is saying "I got this" and then you have Mieka looking just awesome and probably thinking "wth is happening". 
Aastha, these are just wonderful, you did an amazing creative job with their costume. Love love love.


----------



## TobyC's Mom (Sep 26, 2013)

OMG...how cute they are! You did a very awesome job! Love the customs! They are so cute!! Great Idea!


----------



## Mallen600 (Oct 27, 2012)

Oh. My. Gosh. That is an amazing costume job! They look ready to do whatever it is wizards do.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

OMG They are SO ADORABLE 

Cutest wizards ever!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh my goodness!!!! they are soooo good. Congrats on a great imagination and putting it all together, and what great posers and pics they are......:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Oh my heavens, they look amazing! Those are wonderfully creative costumes, and their little attitudes just *make* those shots!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Those are wonderful Aastha!! I feel like reading Harry Potter book all over again since seeing your two! Great job!!!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

They look absolutely adorable! Tessa would have eaten the glasses in two seconds!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

maggieh said:


> They look absolutely adorable! Tessa would have eaten the glasses in two seconds!


Dewey too!


----------



## SA_GC (Oct 14, 2013)

Love it! So sweet.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

I am dying over Mieka's hair!

I have copied these pictures and sent them out to all my friends to wish them a Happy Halloween! You outdid yourselve Aastha! Cannot tell you how much I love it!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I have never seen a bad pic of those two! But these take the cake! Very witty and just plain cute!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Over the top fabulous! LOVE these pics!!!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Aastha-They are awesome! :thumbsup: And that little Miss Mieka's hairdo is a hoot!! :HistericalSmiley:I bet they would win a photo or costume contest hands down.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

LuvMyBoys said:


> I am dying over Mieka's hair!
> 
> I have copied these pictures and sent them out to all my friends to wish them a Happy Halloween! You outdid yourselve Aastha! Cannot tell you how much I love it!


OMG--me too Laura--I'm showing everyone here that hairdo. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

OMG!!! Aastha, I have no words to describe how much I love this!!! Gustave and Mieka look absolutely AMAZING as Harry and Draco. You are so creative and completely brilliant! I remember thinking last year that Gustave's peacock costume was the best I'd ever seen but THIS takes the cake. Love love love love it!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I keep coming back to these 

So cute! :tender:

You need to put these in a contest!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Omg...they are to cute for words!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

How super creative and amazing!! I love the costumes and I love Gustave and Meika...they are beyond precious!!! They can come trick 'or treat at my house!!!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

So cute, you only sent me one of the pics . I don't know how you get them to pose so sweetly!


----------



## TobyC's Mom (Sep 26, 2013)

They are just sooooo darn cute.... I keep coming to take another peek... They are so adorable!! How old are Gustave and Meika? and yea how did you get them pose so sweetly? Saving these pics to show everyone! So darn cute they!!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

That is beyond adorable!!!
Love the Potter glasses and the Malfoy hair made me crack up!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

OMG your costumes are soooooo cute with the cutest models that go along with it! Love them so much.............


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I showed these to my team here at work - one of my folks said that Aastha is "worse" than me when it comes to the fluffs! I'm sure she meant it in a good way! Anyway, they all love these photos!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I picture Mieka saying, "_You'll find that some Wizarding Families are better than others_."

Aastha -- these costumes are soooooo clever and the fluffs look adorable.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Amazing costumes Aastha!! They look so adorable! (why do I want to eat Meika with a spoon?)


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Too darn cool! I love that Gustave looks so wizardly. Great job, as usual.

(I did not come up with one good photo out of 69 for MiMi.)


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

They look brilliant so cute!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

OMG SOOO CUTE! Your so creative, I never would have thought up that concept! I love it!


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

I love their costumes! So cute 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Amazing!! 
These really made me smile 
I actually sent a screenshot of the one you posted on instagram to a friend - she loved it too!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I just LOVE this!!!! They look perfect and the costumes were perfectly executed! Ridiculously cuuuuuute! Mieka's hair just makes me laugh how spot on it is!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

That is just sooo amazing and funny, I want to see Harry Potter spin off with them as actors!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:aktion033: What great outfits!!! :aktion033: Good Job!!! your photography is fabulous also!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

eiksaa said:


> This was the last thing on my to do list before I leave for a long trip. We did Gustave's and Mieka's Halloween costumes today! I loove how the pics and the costumes turned out. Hope you enjoy them too!
> 
> Presenting, *Gustave Potter*.
> 
> ...


Gustave Potter and Mieka Malfoy win 1st prize!!! 

Oh, my goodness! Gustave and Mieka both look so adorable!!! :wub::wub:

Aastha, you are so creative and talented! I LOVE the pictures!!! :wub::wub:

If you have this on your FB page ... I would love to share this with my granddaughter, Ashley. She has always been a huge Harry Potter fan ... even though she is now in her third year of college! LOL. She will love these pictures of your two adorable fluff babies!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

They both look great! Love them. :wub::wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Honestly it just doesn't get any better than this :wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I sent a copy to all my family. They are exceptional.:aktion033::aktion033: Hope you don't mind :blush:


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Oh my gosh!!! This has got to be the cutest thing I've seen in a while! :wub::wub::wub: You did an amazing job Aastha; very creative! And you made me giggle


----------



## chicklet and simba (Mar 19, 2013)

love love love Gustave's "scar" and glasses, and Mieka's "blowout."

Amazing Job!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

This is BEYOND CUTE!!! Seriously! I hope you are taking them out trick or treating, they will get you some serious treats with that cuteness!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

dognut said:


> This is so adorable!!! Mieka is too funny. I couldn't stop laughing!!!


Thanks, Dawn. I find this really funny too. I had a smile on my face all day long.



Dominic said:


> I so love how smart Guga is looking, like he is saying "I got this" and then you have Mieka looking just awesome and probably thinking "wth is happening".
> Aastha, these are just wonderful, you did an amazing creative job with their costume. Love love love.


Thanks, Beatriz! Mieka was just looking innocent and plotting her next move. Like which sock to attack next. :wub:



TobyC's Mom said:


> OMG...how cute they are! You did a very awesome job! Love the customs! They are so cute!! Great Idea!


Thank you so much! I appreciate it a lot.



Mallen600 said:


> Oh. My. Gosh. That is an amazing costume job! They look ready to do whatever it is wizards do.


Haha, thanks! They are gonna fight evil. According to them every single sound outside is evil, so it must be fought with brave maltese barks. :smilie_tischkante:



Grace'sMom said:


> OMG They are SO ADORABLE
> 
> Cutest wizards ever!!


Thanks, Tori! Much appreciated.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

silverhaven said:


> Oh my goodness!!!! they are soooo good. Congrats on a great imagination and putting it all together, and what great posers and pics they are......:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


Thanks, Maureen! Much appreciated. They were being very good dogs with their posing.



socalyte said:


> Oh my heavens, they look amazing! Those are wonderfully creative costumes, and their little attitudes just *make* those shots!


Thank you, Jackie! Their sweet little faces pull it all together.



Furbabies mom said:


> Those are wonderful Aastha!! I feel like reading Harry Potter book all over again since seeing your two! Great job!!!!


Thanks, Debbie! I feel exactly the same.



maggieh said:


> They look absolutely adorable! Tessa would have eaten the glasses in two seconds!


Thanks, Maggie! I was so worried about the glasses since Gustave hates headgear. But he surprised me. Apparently he is OK with eyewear. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

SA_GC said:


> Love it! So sweet.


Thank you so much!



LuvMyBoys said:


> I am dying over Mieka's hair!
> 
> I have copied these pictures and sent them out to all my friends to wish them a Happy Halloween! You outdid yourselve Aastha! Cannot tell you how much I love it!


Thank you, Laura! That's so kind of you to share their pic. :wub:



sherry said:


> I have never seen a bad pic of those two! But these take the cake! Very witty and just plain cute!


Thank you so much for your kind words about these two. I appreciate it a lot!



Summergirl73 said:


> Over the top fabulous! LOVE these pics!!!


Thank you so much, Bridget.



SammieMom said:


> Aastha-They are awesome! :thumbsup: And that little Miss Mieka's hairdo is a hoot!! :HistericalSmiley:I bet they would win a photo or costume contest hands down.


haha, her hair really makes the costume, doesn't it? My little evil with hair slicked back. :wub:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Bailey&Me said:


> OMG!!! Aastha, I have no words to describe how much I love this!!! Gustave and Mieka look absolutely AMAZING as Harry and Draco. You are so creative and completely brilliant! I remember thinking last year that Gustave's peacock costume was the best I'd ever seen but THIS takes the cake. Love love love love it!


Thank you SO much, Nida! You know the story behind changing the plan to Harry and Draco. Considering how last minute it was, I am so glad it worked out. :innocent:



Grace'sMom said:


> I keep coming back to these
> 
> So cute! :tender:
> 
> You need to put these in a contest!


Thanks again, Tori. I would! If I find any. I haven't seen one yet.



maddysmom said:


> Omg...they are to cute for words!


Thank you so much!



babycake7 said:


> How super creative and amazing!! I love the costumes and I love Gustave and Meika...they are beyond precious!!! They can come trick 'or treat at my house!!!


Thanks, Hope! Much appreciated.



mdbflorida said:


> So cute, you only sent me one of the pics . I don't know how you get them to pose so sweetly!


Haha, I didn't know we could send more. No worries, I am glad I did this in time and we get to participate in the video! Thank you sooo much.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

TobyC's Mom said:


> They are just sooooo darn cute.... I keep coming to take another peek... They are so adorable!! How old are Gustave and Meika? and yea how did you get them pose so sweetly? Saving these pics to show everyone! So darn cute they!!


Thank you so much! Gustave is 1.5 yrs and Mieka is ten months old. They are both very food motivated and they pose for treats. :thumbsup:



Canada said:


> That is beyond adorable!!!
> Love the Potter glasses and the Malfoy hair made me crack up!


Haha, I love the hair too. Thank you so much!



maltese manica said:


> OMG your costumes are soooooo cute with the cutest models that go along with it! Love them so much.............


Thanks, Janene. They send you kisses.



maggieh said:


> I showed these to my team here at work - one of my folks said that Aastha is "worse" than me when it comes to the fluffs! I'm sure she meant it in a good way! Anyway, they all love these photos!


Hahahaha, I love it Maggie. We at SM know that's only a compliment. B) Thank you so much.



Lacie's Mom said:


> I picture Mieka saying, "_You'll find that some Wizarding Families are better than others_."
> 
> Aastha -- these costums are soooooo clever and the fluffs look adorable.


Ooh, I love that one too Lynn. So funny to think of Mieka saying that. Thank you so much for your kind words.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

pammy4501 said:


> Amazing costumes Aastha!! They look so adorable! (why do I want to eat Meika with a spoon?)


Thanks, Pam! Mieka is so, so cute. I totally understand what you mean. :wub:



Sylie said:


> Too darn cool! I love that Gustave looks so wizardly. Great job, as usual.
> 
> (I did not come up with one good photo out of 69 for MiMi.)


Thanks, Sylvia. We want MiMi pics!



Maizy Moo's Mum said:


> They look brilliant so cute!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you so much!



Gongjoo said:


> OMG SOOO CUTE! Your so creative, I never would have thought up that concept! I love it!


Aww, thank you so much. Much appreciated.



BellaNotte said:


> I love their costumes! So cute
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks, Nora!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Orla said:


> Amazing!!
> These really made me smile
> I actually sent a screenshot of the one you posted on instagram to a friend - she loved it too!


Aww, that's so sweet of you, Orla. Thank you so much!



hoaloha said:


> I just LOVE this!!!! They look perfect and the costumes were perfectly executed! Ridiculously cuuuuuute! Mieka's hair just makes me laugh how spot on it is!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks, Marisa! Haha, it just worked out so well with her shiny 'blond' hair.



kilodzul said:


> That is just sooo amazing and funny, I want to see Harry Potter spin off with them as actors!!


haha, that would be so funny. Thank you so much!



The A Team said:


> :aktion033: What great outfits!!! :aktion033: Good Job!!! your photography is fabulous also!!! :thumbsup:


Thanks, Pat! My husband does the photography, can't take credit for that. I do love the pics.



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Gustave Potter and Mieka Malfoy win 1st prize!!!
> 
> Oh, my goodness! Gustave and Mieka both look so adorable!!! :wub::wub:
> 
> ...


Marie, that's so nice of you. Yes, definitely go ahead and share. The pic is on their Facebook page. Here is the link - 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...96383097.72832.301636416618125&type=1&theater


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

mfa said:


> They both look great! Love them. :wub::wub:


Thank you so much, I appreciate it a lot.



njdrake said:


> Honestly it just doesn't get any better than this :wub:


Thank you so much!



silverhaven said:


> I sent a copy to all my family. They are exceptional.:aktion033::aktion033: Hope you don't mind :blush:


Thank you so much. I don't mind at all, really appreciate that you like it!



Fluffdoll said:


> Oh my gosh!!! This has got to be the cutest thing I've seen in a while! :wub::wub::wub: You did an amazing job Aastha; very creative! And you made me giggle


Thank you so much, Marisol! So glad you like these buggers' costumes.



chicklet and simba said:


> love love love Gustave's "scar" and glasses, and Mieka's "blowout."
> 
> Amazing Job!


Thank you so much! Isn't the hair fabulous? :HistericalSmiley:



StevieB said:


> This is BEYOND CUTE!!! Seriously! I hope you are taking them out trick or treating, they will get you some serious treats with that cuteness!


Thanks, Celeta! I wish I could. I really do. Too bad I'll be traveling on Halloween.


----------



## Susabell (Jun 5, 2013)

Brilliant! They both look adorable


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

eiksaa said:


> Marie, that's so nice of you. Yes, definitely go ahead and share. The pic is on their Facebook page. Here is the link -
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...96383097.72832.301636416618125&type=1&theater


Awww ... Thank you, Aasthsa. :tender: I just shared it on Ashley's FB page. She will love it!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Absolutely excellent costumes and hair....my my....just genius!!! Did you ever work in theater?! Well, if not, you should have.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Susabell said:


> Brilliant! They both look adorable


Thank you so much! Does Callie have a costume this year?


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

puppydoll said:


> Absolutely excellent costumes and hair....my my....just genius!!! Did you ever work in theater?! Well, if not, you should have.


Thanks, Jane. No, I haven't! That would've been fun I bet.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I love Mieka's hair lol and they are both adorable!


----------



## Susabell (Jun 5, 2013)

eiksaa said:


> Thank you so much! Does Callie have a costume this year?


Yes, I'll be posting photos soon :blush:


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

Oh my gosh! They are so adorable! I just love the costumes! Oakley would never leave glasses on!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I looooove Gustave and Mieka's Halloween costume!!!! I love Harry Potter and Draco Malfoy! I honestly didn't think you could top Gustave's peacock costume from last year but you somehow did!!! I have been sharing their pic. I wish I was creative like that. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Maglily said:


> I love Mieka's hair lol and they are both adorable!


Haha, I love the hairstyle too. Thanks a lot. 



Oakley Jackson said:


> Oh my gosh! They are so adorable! I just love the costumes! Oakley would never leave glasses on!


Thank you so much! I wasn't expecting Gustave to be OK with the glasses, but somehow he was! 



mysugarbears said:


> I looooove Gustave and Mieka's Halloween costume!!!! I love Harry Potter and Draco Malfoy! I honestly didn't think you could top Gustave's peacock costume from last year but you somehow did!!! I have been sharing their pic. I wish I was creative like that.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks, Debbie. That's so kind of you.


----------

